# Spartan 25% off sale..



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

$935 for a m100
$563 for a m81

Tempted on a new M1, but IDK about the motor. Never used the m81... Vee works for me.

Now let the Spartan hate begin!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured you say something like that.:laughing:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol too bad Spartan sucks! I'm glad I'll never have to deal with a 1065 or model 81 again!


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Lol too bad Spartan sucks! I'm glad I'll never have to deal with a 1065 or model 81 again!


 lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The five 1065 machines, two 300 machines, and six 100 machines sure do suck. I think I will have a huge give away sale in 30 years.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> The five 1065 machines, two 300 machines, and six 100 machines sure do suck. I think I will have a huge give away sale in 30 years.




Let me know when you were responsible for the maintenance and repair of 100+ Spartan machines spanning several generations. Then I'll take your opinion seriously. Old Spartans were the best drain machines ever made. New ones blow.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Let me know when you were responsible for the maintenance and repair of 100+ Spartan machines spanning several generations. Then I'll take your opinion seriously. Old Spartans were the best drain machines ever made. New ones blow.


I guess my sarcasm failed. All my machines are 30 years old or older except one of the 100's which is 15 years old.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> I guess my sarcasm failed. All my machines are 30 years old or older except one of the 100's which is 15 years old.




I didn't get the sarcasm. Please accept my apologies Ron.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i thought spartan is highly revered. and i talked to the local regional manager here and he said as of march 2016, all machines are 100% american made, every part, every cable everything down to the bolts and nuts holding it together, including their new company they chose that is providing them american made motors. all made in thier new detroit factory


----------

